# nissan stanza sun roof visor



## swaymart1nez (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an OEM sun roof visor if anyone is interested let me know. Thanks.

(951) 834-3640 Sway
I'm in anaheim/long beach CA

I can also ship as long as you have paypal


----------

